# Newbie question on stacking and cycling peptides



## AmberGhost (Oct 28, 2017)

Ok been doing peptides for about 2 years. Started with Semerolin but that did not do much for me....either because of the dosage or quality of the product.
Went to a blend of CJC-1295 and Ipamorelin. That worked out nicely for strength, vascularity and fat loss.

I had prescriptions for these but now am being told that the CJC is being yanked by the FDA.

So got a prescription for Tesamorelin  but with prescription its $600 a month.

Can't sustain that so researching alternatives, peptides and sources both.

My goals are Anti-again/sexual health, lean muscle and fat loss.

So question 1.) 
Is there a source  a chart shoring which peptides can be stacked with which other peptides or is that something picked up over time by researching/forums/personal experience etc ?

Question 2. Le'ts say I do a certain peptide for a month, a different peptide or blend  the other month, then keep switching or cycling between the 2. Does that necessarily negate the effects of either or does it depend on the compatibility between the 2 and or individual body chemistry.

Many thanks for your thoughts in advance.

Gerry


----------



## Jin (Oct 29, 2017)

AmberGhost said:


> Ok been doing peptides for about 2 years. Started with Semerolin but that did not do much for me....either because of the dosage or quality of the product.
> Went to a blend of CJC-1295 and Ipamorelin. That worked out nicely for strength, vascularity and fat loss.
> 
> I had prescriptions for these but now am being told that the CJC is being yanked by the FDA.
> ...



You're 68. Get your hormone levels checked. You don't need expensive peptides. All you probably need is a $40 bottle of test every 2-3 months.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2017)

For 600 per month I would want actual growth hormone not some unknown puck in a vial.  Only advice I have to offer is stop using them. They're basically garbage.


----------



## snake (Oct 29, 2017)

Peptides are junk. Just my opinion. Go with Jins advice.


----------



## AmberGhost (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm already on test and my hormone levels are ok. Started test years ago due to lowered t production.

Bad genes with a family history of heart disease so cracking down hard on getting rid of visceral abdominal fat.
That stuff in my view can truly be the root of all evil leading to everything from insulin resistance to arterial plaque to sleep apnea.

I feel that the cjc 1295 with ipamorelin helped a lot with both strength and fat loss.
I know its different strokes for different folks with a ton of variations in body chemistry.

Certainly not hoping to achieve competition level success.
Just an old Warrior raging against the dieing of the light
If I'm going down I'm going down fighting 

In my quest to reduce fat I started at 225, now plateaued at 208. Was losing 1-2 pounds a week which is good with me.
Want to break 200 then head for 190 and we will see how things go there.
Of course dealing with setpoint and the usual challenges associated with ageing. 
I would guess that for folks with a hardcore backround re steroids etc peptides might be less than optimal.
But I have had success with them and  at my age I need all the help I can get. 

Thanks Much


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 29, 2017)

All that stuffs in your head,
It sounds like the more supplements you take the better you feel about yourself and your kind of stuck in the habit.

You honestly don't need peptides....they're a b/s gimmick


----------

